# Swimming pools in AD?



## Shirin (May 9, 2011)

Hi there - I'm arriving in Abu Dhabi on August 19 and I am interested to join a gym/club with an indoor swimming pool. Any recommendations? Thanks in advance.


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

Shirin said:


> Hi there - I'm arriving in Abu Dhabi on August 19 and I am interested to join a gym/club with an indoor swimming pool. Any recommendations? Thanks in advance.


Do you know which area you will be living in? AD is really big and you don't want to be spending 30-40 minutes driving each way!


----------



## Shirin (May 9, 2011)

mgb said:


> Do you know which area you will be living in? AD is really big and you don't want to be spending 30-40 minutes driving each way!



I will not know where I will be living until I arrive (which is Aug. 20). I was hoping for some suggestions so I could follow up once I am settled. I will be working at/near HCT Men's College Campus (not sure where my office will actually be located), so it might be convenient if there was a facility near the college. I did hear about the Al Jazeera Club and it appears to be in close proximity to the college. But other suggesions would be greatly appreciated. Thank you very much.


----------



## haval (Apr 14, 2010)

my dear most of the hotels have indoor swimming clubs for sure . for any help just pm me


----------



## rickzski (Aug 10, 2011)

Good info. Thanks. Do you know if any of the pools offer swimming lessons to 3 year olds?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Check TimeOutDubai.com for activities.


----------



## rickzski (Aug 10, 2011)

Will do. Thanks!


----------

